# Tear Staining Nearly Gone!



## Mom2Mitzi (Jan 6, 2008)

I put Mitzi on NB duck/potato food the end of December hoping it would help with her tear staining, but it actually got worse! So, about 5 weeks ago, I put her on the NB sweet potato/fish food and also started giving her about 1 tsp of yogurt...almost everyday. Her tear staining is nearly gone!!! I also started using the Spa Lavish Facial Scrub. We just cannot beleive the change! I talked to a lady that raises Bichon dogs. Her dog's face was completely white...no staining at all. She said she feeds her dogs Eukanuba fish and potato food and never has problems with tear staining. She said it takes awhile, but within 6 months, tear staining should be gone.
I just thought I would share this being it worked with Mitzi.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (Mom2Mitzi @ Feb 27 2009, 08:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735647


> I put Mitzi on NB duck/potato food the end of December hoping it would help with her tear staining, but it actually got worse! So, about 5 weeks ago, I put her on the NB sweet potato/fish food and also started giving her about 1 tsp of yogurt...almost everyday. Her tear staining is nearly gone!!! I also started using the Spa Lavish Facial Scrub. We just cannot beleive the change! I talked to a lady that raises Bichon dogs. Her dog's face was completely white...no staining at all. She said she feeds her dogs Eukanuba fish and potato food and never has problems with tear staining. She said it takes awhile, but within 6 months, tear staining should be gone.
> I just thought I would share this being it worked with Mitzi.[/B]


Thanks for sharing that info. when I get my Maltese, I will be ahead of the tear stain gmae. :biggrin: 

Sheila


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Great Post! I'm having a problem with tear staining now. It is HORRIBLE my furbaby is on Pro Pac Puppy food that I plan to switch. I just need to know in detail the BEST steps I can take to completely eliminate staining? Any advice? And where do you purchase the spa lavish face scrub? And what type of yogurt?


----------



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

QUOTE (Mom2Mitzi @ Feb 27 2009, 09:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735647


> I put Mitzi on NB duck/potato food the end of December hoping it would help with her tear staining, but it actually got worse! So, about 5 weeks ago, I put her on the NB sweet potato/fish food and also started giving her about 1 tsp of yogurt...almost everyday. Her tear staining is nearly gone!!! I also started using the Spa Lavish Facial Scrub. We just cannot beleive the change! I talked to a lady that raises Bichon dogs. Her dog's face was completely white...no staining at all. She said she feeds her dogs Eukanuba fish and potato food and never has problems with tear staining. She said it takes awhile, but within 6 months, tear staining should be gone.
> I just thought I would share this being it worked with Mitzi.[/B]


Congrats! I changed Stella to NB duck/potato in the middle of January and I swear her's got worse too. She also gained weight even though I was feeding her 1/4c two times a day! She finished the bag in about a month (a couple of weeks ago) and I haven't bought any more. She's eating what our jack russell eats until I can find something else. I may have to try the sweet potato/fish and add some yogurt! The Spa Lavish scrub is great and has made the most improvement for us. I've been slacking off lately and need to be more vigilant. Hopefully we will also be on the road to no more tearstains!


----------



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

QUOTE (diamonds mommy @ Feb 28 2009, 01:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735757


> Great Post! I'm having a problem with tear staining now. It is HORRIBLE my furbaby is on Pro Pac Puppy food that I plan to switch. I just need to know in detail the BEST steps I can take to completely eliminate staining? Any advice? And where do you purchase the spa lavish face scrub? And what type of yogurt?[/B]


I'm not sure about the yogurt, but I bought the Spa Lavish at thepeachypooch.com it's owned by Andrea (Kandi). I think it was about $15 with shipping. Good luck!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I too switched Chrissy (Malt) and Snuggles (Yorkie) from NB Duck and Potato and was amazed as to how well they both did. I also noticed that when they were on NB D+P that there was a weight gain as well. They are now on NB Lamb & Brown Rice and Chrissy has been getting 1/2 tsp. of Yogurt but I am going to increase it to 1 tsp.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (diamonds mommy @ Feb 28 2009, 12:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735757


> And where do you purchase the spa lavish face scrub? And what type of yogurt?[/B]


Crystal also sells the spa lavish face scrub http://stores.intuitwebsites.com/CWyse/StoreFront.bok

Plain, non-fat yogurt. Stonyfields or Dannon or any other brand.
Be *SURE *that it does not contain aspertame or any other chemical sugar substitute!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i planned to start adding yougurt to ,i bought a big tub ..it fell out of the fridge on top of me :smheat:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Stoneybrook has an organic yogart - you can get it at the grocery store.


----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

i've tried lots of products for tear staining with not much success other than wasting money. then i heard of a breeder's recipe: mix hydrogen peroxde with boric acid. keep it liquid, not pasty. apply with q-tip.
amazing result :rockon:


----------



## Mom2Mitzi (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes, it is the Stoneybrook and Dannon yogurts I have been giving Mitzi. Just the PLAIN yogurt....no flavoring. I cannot remember where I ordered the Spa Lavish from but it sure works and makes her smell so nice besides. We had friends stop by today and they commented on her eyes....hardly any staining at all. I need to post a picture of her.


----------



## Mom2Mitzi (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (diamonds mommy @ Feb 28 2009, 12:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735757


> Great Post! I'm having a problem with tear staining now. It is HORRIBLE my furbaby is on Pro Pac Puppy food that I plan to switch. I just need to know in detail the BEST steps I can take to completely eliminate staining? Any advice? And where do you purchase the spa lavish face scrub? And what type of yogurt?[/B]


How old is Diamond? Is she teething? She sure is cute!


----------



## Mom2Mitzi (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (jodublin @ Feb 28 2009, 08:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735889


> i planned to start adding yougurt to ,i bought a big tub ..it fell out of the fridge on top of me :smheat:[/B]


I think about that everytime I take the yogurt out of the fridge! The tub is heavy!!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Is Spa Lavish Facial Scrub tearless? I know it is for the facial hair but sometimes you do get it in the eye if you are washing the face!!! I am going to have to try it!!!!


----------



## Mom2Mitzi (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Feb 28 2009, 10:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736362


> Is Spa Lavish Facial Scrub tearless? I know it is for the facial hair but sometimes you do get it in the eye if you are washing the face!!! I am going to have to try it!!!![/B]



The bottle says it is" gentle on the eyes." It doesn't say anything about being tearless. I try to be very careful so I don't get it in Mitzi's eyes. We sure have had good luck with it, and it smells so good.


----------



## deborahl79 (Jan 13, 2009)

I started Sophie on yogurt about a week or two ago, I'm not sure it will help anything because she is teething, but she definatley loves it. I also just started her on the NB venison & potato yesterday. I will keep you posted if I notice any difference.


----------



## oliveira101903 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the idea my Snowflake has tear stains I just purchased spa lavish facial scrub and I am also gonna try the yogurt!!!!!


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

I've also done the same. The Spa Lavish is on it's way and the yogurt is in the fridge. It's funny how alot of us are just starting to see this problem. My Lexie is 10 months old now and not teething anymore that I know of. Staining has only just started to be a real problem for us.


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

QUOTE (Mom2Mitzi @ Feb 28 2009, 10:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=736356


> QUOTE (diamonds mommy @ Feb 28 2009, 12:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735757





> Great Post! I'm having a problem with tear staining now. It is HORRIBLE my furbaby is on Pro Pac Puppy food that I plan to switch. I just need to know in detail the BEST steps I can take to completely eliminate staining? Any advice? And where do you purchase the spa lavish face scrub? And what type of yogurt?[/B]


How old is Diamond? Is she teething? She sure is cute!
[/B][/QUOTE]





Diamond is 16 weeks and yes she is teething! And thank you for the compliment!!! I purchased the stoneyfields plain yogurt and plan on trying the spa lavish facial scrub this week also!


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. Zippy still has tear stains. She will be 2 yrs old in May.


----------



## Thebruxer (Mar 25, 2009)

This is a great thread and im so glad someone started it. Richie has some obvious tear staining going on and i wasnt sure how to handle it. We officially adopt him on April 1st and i admit the tear staining thing overwhelmed me a bit, i have never had a toy breed before but am ready for the challange of extra grooming. My Sadie girl has been easy as pie as she's big, but her coat is so short it's a BREEZE to groom.


----------



## sofiesmama (Oct 7, 2008)

I also use the Spa Lavish Facial Scrub and agree that it works wonders when used regularly. Sofie never had much in the way of tear stains but Samson has them big time. I moisten his face with warm water, add in the scrub and then lather using a small, soft toothbrush. Then I rinse again with warm water, comb out and dry with a washcloth. Twice a day, every day, and Samson's existing stains are much lighter and there are none on the newly grown hair. 

I'll have to try the yogurt. My question is, do you mix it in with their dry food or separately? Is it served (i.e. will they eat it) cold out of the refrigerator?


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

I give diamond the yogurt cold and she loves it!!! Oh and I give it to her by itself not with her food because im scared she will eat all the yogurt and if she doesn't eat the yogurt off the kibble I'm scared it will sour??? But that's just me!


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

I give Lexie a teaspoon most every morning cold out of the fridge. She just licks it off the spoon. She loves it too.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I serve Hunter his on the kibbel because he never has a problem eating his breakfast.  Spa Lavish works wonders - I agree as well  Hunter's stains can get bad but one wash with it and they are very light.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (tigerpawswhit @ Feb 28 2009, 02:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735766


> QUOTE (Mom2Mitzi @ Feb 27 2009, 09:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735647





> I put Mitzi on NB duck/potato food the end of December hoping it would help with her tear staining, but it actually got worse! So, about 5 weeks ago, I put her on the NB sweet potato/fish food and also started giving her about 1 tsp of yogurt...almost everyday. Her tear staining is nearly gone!!! I also started using the Spa Lavish Facial Scrub. We just cannot beleive the change! I talked to a lady that raises Bichon dogs. Her dog's face was completely white...no staining at all. She said she feeds her dogs Eukanuba fish and potato food and never has problems with tear staining. She said it takes awhile, but within 6 months, tear staining should be gone.
> I just thought I would share this being it worked with Mitzi.[/B]


Congrats! I changed Stella to NB duck/potato in the middle of January and I swear her's got worse too. She also gained weight even though I was feeding her 1/4c two times a day! She finished the bag in about a month (a couple of weeks ago) and I haven't bought any more. She's eating what our jack russell eats until I can find something else. I may have to try the sweet potato/fish and add some yogurt! The Spa Lavish scrub is great and has made the most improvement for us. I've been slacking off lately and need to be more vigilant. Hopefully we will also be on the road to no more tearstains!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Forgot to mention that I too had problems with the duck/potato and an increase in tear staining and weight gain. It might just be the forumla that they use.


----------



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE (sofiesmama @ Mar 25 2009, 10:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=751517


> I also use the Spa Lavish Facial Scrub and agree that it works wonders when used regularly. Sofie never had much in the way of tear stains but Samson has them big time. I moisten his face with warm water, add in the scrub and then  lather using a small, soft toothbrush. Then I rinse again with warm water, comb out and dry with a washcloth. Twice a day, every day, and Samson's existing stains are much lighter and there are none on the newly grown hair.
> 
> I'll have to try the yogurt. My question is, do you mix it in with their dry food or separately? Is it served (i.e. will they eat it) cold out of the refrigerator?[/B]



If he could Spanky would open the fridge and eat it right out of the container - he says spoons and dishes are for wimps!


----------



## sofiesmama (Oct 7, 2008)

QUOTE (DeeDeeB @ Mar 27 2009, 12:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=752155


> QUOTE (sofiesmama @ Mar 25 2009, 10:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=751517





> I also use the Spa Lavish Facial Scrub and agree that it works wonders when used regularly. Sofie never had much in the way of tear stains but Samson has them big time. I moisten his face with warm water, add in the scrub and then  lather using a small, soft toothbrush. Then I rinse again with warm water, comb out and dry with a washcloth. Twice a day, every day, and Samson's existing stains are much lighter and there are none on the newly grown hair.
> 
> I'll have to try the yogurt. My question is, do you mix it in with their dry food or separately? Is it served (i.e. will they eat it) cold out of the refrigerator?[/B]



If he could Spanky would open the fridge and eat it right out of the container - he says spoons and dishes are for wimps!
[/B][/QUOTE]


... and then he'd eat the container. or at least carry it around for a while. shred it, where possible.


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

i have the spa lavish plus a tear staining remover.. i cant remember what it is called right now.. its not angel eyes but its one of the ones that gets talked about a lot on here... its a clear liquid you wipe on the hair.

anyway whenever i do this the stains do get lighter... however.. the next day they are back in full force.. ive tried yogurt and it didnt help. i think i need to find out what is making her eyes water before i can work on fixing the stains that are there. 

i honestly do not think it is her food because when i got her she was on Nutro chicken.. then i switched her to Canidae chicken and rice and then to canidae lamb and rice..

so since it has been the same regardless of the food she has.. i think it has to be something else.. when she got her last shot back in August i think it was. i asked the doctor about it and he said he didnt want to do anything about while she was growing.. because antihistamines for allergies can cause stunted growth.. now that she will be a year old on april 26 i might revisit the idea with him and see what he says,./...her staining can get so bad that members of my family makes fun of her.. it makes sooo mad!!

this is her right after a bath (after using the spa lavish)


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Often dogs are allergic to poultry so this can be the culprit. It does take a little time to 
see results so patience is important. To know for certain if it's food change the food and
do not add anything else until you determine results. Then you can add one thing at a 
time as you see fit. 
It's also important to have the ducts checked for blockage if staining persists.


----------



## lucybabyy (Dec 31, 2008)

oh my goodness! i switched to potato and fish NB and Lucys tear staining is getting better too!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Jack and Jill are 14 months and had no problems with tear stains. But all of a sudden, Jill has them and it's getting worse! It can't be the food because I haven't changed it and Jack is on the same food and he's not staining. I bought the Spa Lavish, but haven't seen much change. I will start on the yogurt today. I just can't believe she'd start staining all of a sudden, out of the blue!


----------



## Thebruxer (Mar 25, 2009)

I took the yogurt idea and have been giving Richie some Danon's yogurt everyday. And his tear staining has gotten SO much better. I plan on getting the spa stuff too, these ideas are great  

I give Sadie some yogurt too, since she does have some tummy problems. I think it helps her  she loves it!


thanks guy!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

A few weeks ago I switched London to Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Venison (from NB Potato & Duck) and in my opinion, her tearing isn't as heavy now. I have also been washing her face almost daily with the Spa Lavish facial scrub, using a baby toothbrush (which works SO well), and have tried to remember to give her some plain nonfat yogurt daily (although I have missed a day here and there). I will try and type out an update in a couple more weeks to see if the changes really have helped her mild staining or not.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i am looking forward to seeing the photos ,well done


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I have Mountain High - plain yogurt. It's not "non fat" or "low fat" it's regular......

Can I give just a little of that or does it have to be non fat?

Also, can I give it to them just as a little bit on a spoon or should I give it to them in their food?

Ruby's tear stains are getting horible. She never had them until they were put on the Hills z/d and since then, they have been getting horrible = Roxie has NO tear stains whatsoever. So weird cause they eat the same thing.... 

I can't take Ruby off the food so I have to find something that works..

Thanks everyone.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (cuevasfam @ Apr 12 2009, 09:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=761285


> I have Mountain High - plain yogurt. It's not "non fat" or "low fat" it's regular......
> 
> Can I give just a little of that or does it have to be non fat?
> 
> ...


If the tear staining started when she was put on the science diet food, it sounds like she's allergic to one of the ingredients. I would think there has to be an alternative...even Royal Canin is a little better than the science diet. Anyway, to answer your question about the yogurt, I'm not sure nonfat/lowfat makes a big difference with the small amount you would be giving them. The most important thing is feeding plain yogurt and not one of the sugary flavors.  Although, I prefer to feed nonfat/lowfat plain yogurt, so next time you're at the store or when you run out of the regular, I would pick up the nonfat variety if you can find it.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Thank you for responding..... I didn't think about the fact that she may be allergic.... Your right! Cause in between her paw pads are stained too..... I will definately find a new food..... My problem is trying to find something they both can eat..... Roxie has IBD so we are very limited with that....

Thank you for offering that up.... I will try the yogurt in the meantime..


----------

